# metabolic conditioning AKA metcon



## Tgace

Anyone doing workouts specifically for metcon (also known as stamina/cardio-muscular endurance)?

I tend to have a "workout theme" for the year. This year I'm doing a weight/cardio circuit known as the "Spartacus Workout" (I hate gimmick names but I like this WO)







Its a 3 day a week WO but on every other week I substitute one day with a "burpee combo" workout. This week was 21 kettlebell swings/15 deadlifts/10 burpees under a chin-up bar with a chin on each jump...did this 3 sets for time (as fast as possible). 

I think these types of workouts have more "real world application" than jogging, traditional weight lifting, etc. The feeling you get while doing them is VERY close to what it feels like after a foot chase with a few fences to jump and a wrestling match at the end.


----------



## Tgace

What is "metcon"?

http://athletics.wikia.com/wiki/Metabolic_Conditioning


----------

